# VIOLENCE IN MEXICO



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

I was going through some pics some people have e-maiedl me about the stuff going on in the border with Mexico, man i was pissed off im hispanic i was born in Houston TX my parents are from mexico but man it sure sucks that i cant even go down there no more, well ill bet u havent seen nothing of whats really going on the real stuff the reporters are being threaten not to report of whats going on, but its funny how they report here in the US there talkin we could soon start seeing battles like in mexico common the US media just causes panic tell me the truth u think people are coing to be drivin around with guns out there windows man i see that ill start shooting claiming i fear for my life and over hear thank god we have gun rights well whatever is left of them people are scared to mess with the wrong people u never know who is packin jajaja my faily in mexico cant even have guns but the bad guys have better guns than the army, some people over hear blames mexico for all the stuff going on but really its both sides fault mexico has the suppliers while the US has the consumers, i dont know but what do yall think of all this stuff going on i just want to hear yalls opinion.

hears a video of a shoot out its in spanish but just listen to the shots coing on in the part were the reporter is on top of the bridge


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That sucks... He looks like he was a bit scared there at the end, I would have been to.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im sry but they need to just bomb that dang place. i mean i feel sry for the civilians but if i couldnt walk outside and know that it is ok then i dont think i would wanna be there, and i know some dont have a choice but if it is life or death i think i would figure something out before im 6ft under


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

At about 1:21 it's sounds like a 50 cal. I want one.


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

thats nothing compared to how things are currently right now its so bad that the cartel people are riding around with guns out the windows and there initials on the doors CDG like the initials of a special arm force by the way CDG means Cartel Del Golfo (the gulf cartel) i know it sounds crasy but it is coing on right next door i didint believe it either cause there is nothing in the news the way its getting out is actually by tweeter youtube, their cutting water and electric services is that bad


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dang... I might should stock up on ammo on the way home incase any of it comes this way.


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

this is nothin' new, but definitely a bad thing... 





































legalize _it _and cut violence by 60%


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

Nah we dont have to worry that bad over hear they are hear but they dont messed with us cause they know we do pack guns and arent scared to use them jajajaja


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

We used to party down there all the time. Not anymore. Brownsville to Matamoras and Laredo to Reynosa. Spelling is wrong but man we used to have a good time. Driving down there was crazy too, every man for himself on those roads when you get into the scrub away from town.


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

MASHER U ARE CRAZY MAN I NEVER EVER EVEN TOUGHT OF DOING THAT IF U DONT KNOW PEOPLE DONT EVEN TRY IT, WHEN I WOULD GO TO MEXICO ILL CROSS TROUGH LAREDO THEN GET WHY 57 WICH IS A HIGHWAY THAT CROSES ALL OF MEXICO NORTH TO SOUTH AND I WOULDNT STOP TILL WE GET TO MY UNCLES RANCH

THIS IS A VIDEO OF A STASH OF WEAPONS ALL FROM THE US, I HOPE THE GOVERNMENT DOESNT GET STRIKTER WITH GUN LAWS, THERES EVEN A GOLD PLATED DESERT EAGLE


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

THIS IS ANOTHER VIDEO ITS CHEVY ITS ALL BULLETPROOF THEY WERE CARRYING A 50 CAL RIFLE


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You have to love the M82A1CQ, it is a fine piece of weaponry. Next time I have 12k to blow I'm going to buy me one. Then find me some armor piercing incidniary rounds and let her eat.


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

JAJAJAJA U MIGHT TRY COING TO WORK WITH THEM DOWN THERE THEYLL LET YOU DO THAT JAJAJAJA ACTUALLY THEY ARE PUTTING SIGNS UP, THATS WHAT MANY PEOPLE HAVE TOLD ME THAT ON THIS SIDE OF THE BORDER IF URE AN EX MILITARY PERSON OR SOME TYPE OF LAW ENFORCEMENT BACKROUND THAT U ARE MORE THEN WELCOME TO JOIN THEM IT ALSO SAYS THAT THEY HAVE GREAT PAY AND BENEFITS JAJAJAJA IM NOT LYING THATS WHAT ALOT OF MY FRIENDS HAVE TOLD ME THAT GO TO BORDER TOWNS AND STUFF, BUT WHAT I SEE MORE SCREW UP IS THE LOCAL MAYORS AND THE GOVERNOR ARE SAYING THAT PEOPLE ARE PARANOID AND THAT THEYRE MAKIN STUFF UP BUT ALL THOSE GUYS GOVERNOR AND MAYORS LIVE ON THE USA SIDE OF THE BORDER

ON THIS VIDEO THERE SHOWING WHAT HAPPEN THIS PAST SATURDAY NIGHT FIRST BUNCH OF TRUCKS LEFT ALL SHOT UP THEN THE GAS STATION TO THEN THEY SLOWDOWN TO SHOW ALL THE BULLET CASINGS LEFT ON THE GROUND THEN THEY GET TO SCENE STILL WITH SOLDIERS THE LADY IN THE VIDEO SAYS THAT THEY ARE STILLL BODIES THERE, THEN THEY TURN IN TO TOWN AND ITS A GHOST TOWN THATS ACTUALLY A TOWN THAT HAS ONE OF THE INTERNATIONAL BRIDGES AND ITS ON A SUNDAY AND ITS EMPTY


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

She's talking to fast for me, I can catch bits and pieces but not all.


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

Lol yeah she talks to fast but basically shes talkin that they are saying nothing is coin on in the town so she showing all the shoot outs, man what a waist of trucks all shoot up


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

man I'm glad we dont have that stuff up here


----------



## piedra (Jul 23, 2009)

Hell yeah, i had to go down there in november i passed the border like at 4am man i almost did it in my pants a truck stop in the middle of the road just as we crossed the bridge it was a new model f150 crew cab with no license plates with dark dark tint so they stop in the middle of the road they open the doors and bunch of guys get off some with there hand in there back under the shirt like getting to pull a gun they walk towards a guy standing at a corner man we got out of there as soon as we could, common for starters whos coing to leave a brand new truck doors open still on park in the middle of the street and walk away, there was a cop right in front of us they kind off accelerated to and speed off jajajaja.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

When you cross the border now you better pin your ears back and stomp it. Keep your head down too.


----------

